
Bitcoin Hype is already in the Past - aginovski
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F05p0rrx
======
thinkingkong
Either it's over entirely or we're firmly in the "trough of sorrow"[1]

1\. [https://andrewchen.co/after-the-techcrunch-bump-life-in-
the-...](https://andrewchen.co/after-the-techcrunch-bump-life-in-the-trough-
of-sorrow/)

------
magma17
I give you $1 for each one.

------
majortennis
I Don't believe it is

